# ice fishing seasons over



## westsidepolack (Feb 6, 2018)

do you guys think that the ice fishing season is going to be over due to the warm wet weather over the next couple of days?


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

That along with the extended not looking good for making new ice. She's over...

RIP


----------



## xhoosiericeman (Dec 13, 2016)

time to break out the open water gear, get those mushroom sticks outta the rafters lol


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I put my gak away Sunday. It's done in SEMI!


----------



## westsidepolack (Feb 6, 2018)

I guess it's time to start chasing steelies in the rivers now.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Not in the UP.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

I fished a couple locations in the NWLP over the weekend and one spot had nearly two feet of ice, so no, not over for those folks quite yet.

Back in my neck of the woods in SE Michigan, I think the fat lady is on deck. It's all about the shore ice, and the rain and 60 degree temps are not very helpful to say the least.


----------



## Bay BornNRaised (Oct 23, 2017)

westsidepolack said:


> do you guys think that the ice fishing season is going to be over due to the warm wet weather over the next couple of days?


No not over yet! Lots of walkable ice left. Machine days are limited. Some inland lakes will have ice for awhile yet as the bay we will be on it till she blows out into big lake.


----------



## westsidepolack (Feb 6, 2018)

I thought about going out today, so I drove by reeds. the shore ice looked crappy and I didn't see anyone out there.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

There is a tourney this Sat on Cranberry.


----------



## westsidepolack (Feb 6, 2018)

cranberry Kent county? I drove by the north end boat launch and it was a good 15 ft of open water before the ice. I didn't check the south side though .


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Nah. Not around here.


----------



## Kearly Shuffle (Sep 15, 2006)

Yeah, I just went by a Northern Kent County lake. No way can you get on.


----------



## Tory (Jan 4, 2011)

Still driving vehicles on Houghton Lake! I'll be there tomorrow, we always fish well into March...


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

westsidepolack said:


> cranberry Kent county? I drove by the north end boat launch and it was a good 15 ft of open water before the ice. I didn't check the south side though .


Yes, Cranberry Kent Co. 
They cancelled it as of yesterday....


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Yup... for W Mi.

The fat lady is warmin' up her pipes to blow our @$#!S off the last bits of leftover carnage....

I had a few good trips and some really good times, I got no regrets bring on the W I D E open spaces!


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Didn't do great this year 1 good outing in 4 here .Had a good day of perch fishing on big Manistique in the yoop .Gonna have to hit the gills hard in May to replenish the freezer .


----------



## TDI (Dec 29, 2008)

For the hardcore, the season may not be over just yet...


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

These kids want it to last all summer


----------

